# Stuart Bags the brand!



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone else want to know this fucker's teeth out?

Complete knobend.

My favourites to win were Paloma or Liz. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

I have no idea what any of that means! :lol:

Have i been in a coma?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

ahhh, it's the apprentice lol. Yeah i stopped watching after a few weeks... Yeah, that guy is a tool, surprised he's still in it.


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe but you can't argue that his boardroom strategy was absolutely brilliant....

"I'm not a one-trick pony, I'm not a 10-trick pony, I'm a whole field of ponies - and they're literally all running towards this job."


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

road2ruin said:


> Maybe but you can't argue that his boardroom strategy was absolutely brilliant....
> 
> "I'm not a one-trick pony, I'm not a 10-trick pony, I'm a whole field of ponies - and they're literally all running towards this job."


 lol and leaving a trail of shit in their wake. Can't believe he fired Liz [smiley=bigcry.gif] just the corporate blond left now


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This is just like so many other reality programmes now, interesting for a few years because it's a new fresh format - then the format becomes familiar so they have to start looking for ever more outrageous, annoying, stupid, self obsessed nut jobs to change the focus from the format, to the people involved in the format.

He is a total knobber without a doubt but Alan seems ot have a soft spot for him :?

I thought Liz was in with a good chance too, Paloma was a twit and Liz made herself look like a tit when she had a go at corporate blonde at the end of last weeks.

It is the same ruddy challenges give or take as every other year - think of something else you imagination deprived tosspots.

Charlie


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Even if you're bored of the format, tune in next episode coz it's the interviews.

"The brand" will be ripped apart. Rumours are he's pushed close to tears


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Even if you're bored of the format, tune in next episode coz it's the interviews.
> 
> "The brand" will be ripped apart. Rumours are he's pushed close to tears


 :lol: they all will - it is the best of all the episodes watching them getting brought down a peg or 17 

Charlie


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 19, 2010)

Must admit I haven't looked forward to a programme as much as I am with next week's Apprentice!

I can't believe that Baggs' CV is going to be anywhere near good enough to back up his claims...brilliant as they are....

Last week the handbags 'fight' with Chris in Traf Sq. which ended with him being called a 'Fat Twat' was comedy gold..... :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

road2ruin said:


> Must admit I haven't looked forward to a programme as much as I am with next week's Apprentice!
> 
> I can't believe that Baggs' CV is going to be anywhere near good enough to back up his claims...brilliant as they are....
> 
> Last week the handbags 'fight' with Chris in Traf Sq. which ended with him being called a 'Fat Twat' was comedy gold..... :lol:


LOL that was TV poetry  none of them that are left are up to much in my eyes :?

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Whatever happened to the old grey haired dear that used to sit next to crinkle crunch, she's disappeared and that woman from birmingham city fc is there instead. Always thought she was a poster shot for trannys with 'tude :lol:


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Whatever happened to the old grey haired dear that used to sit next to crinkle crunch, she's disappeared and that woman from birmingham city fc is there instead. Always thought she was a poster shot for trannys with 'tude :lol:


I think Margaret is one of the interviewers next week.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

London said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened to the old grey haired dear that used to sit next to crinkle crunch, she's disappeared and that woman from birmingham city fc is there instead. Always thought she was a poster shot for trannys with 'tude :lol:
> ...


 yay! Worzels gotta put his pullin 'ead on! :lol: I wonder if she sees it as a demotion or an opportunity to show off her strict neo fascist side, I can imagine her strutting her stuff at one of those toff parties, goosestepping in jackboots. :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah Prince Harry tried that... it wasn't well received :lol:

Next week's should be comedy gold though. I can't stand that Jo bint either. You know, the one that looks like Roland Orzabal.









*The Apprentice's Jo*

She's just got one of those dreary voices that makes you want to throw things at the TV, compounded by the fact she just doesn't STFU!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

London said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened to the old grey haired dear that used to sit next to crinkle crunch, she's disappeared and that woman from birmingham city fc is there instead. Always thought she was a poster shot for trannys with 'tude :lol:
> ...


Yup I spotted that too, welcome back Margaret you dour faced old bint


ScoobyTT said:


> Yeah Prince Harry tried that... it wasn't well received :lol:
> 
> Next week's should be comedy gold though. I can't stand that Jo bint either. You know, the one that looks like Roland Orzabal.
> 
> ...




Oh bugger me she is annoying, she just kept going on and on at that other chap and would not leave him alone - nutter.

Charlie


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I miss Laura.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Smeds said:


> I miss Laura.


 Yeah I'd hit it too.


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

jeez, it took long enough but that little scrote finaly got shown the door.

what an insufferable, cock sure little prick.

can only think they kept him in there until the interview stage to present some kind of sport/bait for the interview team to play with.

Funniest part was where he just about started crying when being interviewed (interogated) by the Viglin geezer, priceless.

Stella to win I hope!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I was a bit disappointed with last nights show, no real ass rippings :-(

I don't like either of the finalists this year and couldn't care which one of them wins.

Charlie


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

I get the feeling the interviewers were told to hold back on their comments about Stuart either because it would be too obvious that he was going or they would in danger of being slanderous. 

Of the five left, I reckon they kept the best two but they do seem like a couple of corporate robots.

Ldn


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I wonder if Alan Sugars employees (or minions) take it in turns to rim his arse or if they all just stick their tongues right up there in one slimy amalgamated mass. Bumlick city. And yeah the two best did get through, but in reality they were all shitbags this year, winner should ahve been the fitty he got rid of instead of ballbags last week.
American Apprentice is so much better, Trumps hair is worth the watch all on it's own....watch out Doonald the wind is starting to blow.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> your not a big fish... your not a big fish...........actually your not even a fish


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

